# Fish ID quiz



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Since all but the biggest tribs are some sort of frozen, everyone is fighting and arguing, and cabin fever is at full bore(obviously), let's break **** up and do a little test. What fish is this? It was caught the last day of January. I'll give the answer when it seems everyone is done guessing.

Here's the mug shot:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Based on the black inside the mouth and the fact that only the gill plate has the scarlet patch and there doesn't appear to be a scarlet stripe going down the side...

Ho,ho,ho


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

coho


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Ko Jo


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Perch!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Who told you about Lard Lake and its amazing White Perch fishery?!!!!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Gotta go with ho based on the kype, coloration, and the inside of the mouth. What do I win???????:lol:


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

short striking slimeball that should have been boxed out on the pond before he became a ho.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Its a rocky mountain cuthtroat!!!

Scott


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Come on now..

fine fixin's!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

40 pound crappie!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

At first I thought it was a snook, then I realized they don't live in the Au Sable because it warms up too much, and would never survive, so for that reason, I'm sticking with my original guess..........A sauger.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Skanky ho.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Come on now..
> 
> fine fixin's!


Well, You know what those out of state fall salmon guys at Tippy say: 

The whiter the meats, the better the eats!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> What do I win???????


If you win, you get the waxworm stuck in the corner of her mouth, that's the prize:lol:.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I already won. It's obviously either a perch or a 40 lb crappie. I'm just trying. Figure out what I'm going to do with that delicious wax worm. Maybe I'll make a stew.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

A becoming ho ready for sexy time...


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Zander


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

Bourbot! 

You have them in Mi and they are delicios!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

COHOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> The whiter the meats, the better the eats!


It's s'pose to look like chicken, right?


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a waxworm with a parasite attached!!


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Steelhead, buck.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Everyone who guessed coho was right. I was hoping the red cheeks would throw out some uncertainty, but it didn't. The guesses of perch and 40lb crappie were close though:lol:!


----------

